# VOIP > Software Reviews >  asterisk και i-call

## nkladakis

μπορει καποιος να δωσει το configuration ωστε το asterisk να στελνει τις κλίσεις στο i-call?

----------


## dti

Δε ξέρω αν έχει σχέση, αλλά αν είναι να γίνει κάποιος σχεδιασμός ας λάβουμε υπόψη κάποιες γενικότερες παραμέτρους.

Όπως π.χ. δυνατότητα για κλήσεις voip μέσω icall αλλά ταυτόχρονα και μέσω του δικού μας voip δικτύου
Κλήσεις voip μέσω icall αλλά και μέσω άλλων εναλλακτικών π.χ. dslphone by vivodi 
Χρήση του icall μέσω του bandwidth του Συλλόγου αλλά ταυτόχρονα δυνατότητα χρήσης άλλων υπηρεσιών π.χ. broadvoice, μέσω άλλης σύνδεσης

----------


## spirosco

sip.conf


```
; SIP Server registration (iCall) for incoming calls:
register => <username>:<password>@sip.i-call.gr/<icall number>


[icall]
type=peer
insecure=very
fromdomain=i-call.gr
fromuser=<username>
username=<username>
secret=<password>
qualify=yes
host=sip.i-call.gr
canreinvite=no
context=i-call
;disallow=all
;allow=g729
```

extensions.conf:


```
[macro-call]
exten => <icall number>,1,Dial(${ARG1},50,R,t,T)
exten => <icall number>,2,Playback(number-not-answering)
exten => <icall number>,3,Hangup
exten => <icall number>,102,Playback(connection-failed)
exten => <icall number>,103,Hangup

[i-call]
;
; Incoming Internet calls.
; Ring SIP extensions.
;
exten => s,1,Macro(call,SIP/<your device number>)

; Outgoing calls.
; Every 10 digit number is passed to iCall peer.
;
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN})
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,2,Playback(number-not-answering)
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,102,Playback(connection-failed)
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,3,Hangup
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,103,Hangup
```

Φροντιστε να κανετε include το i-call content μεσα στο content που χρησιμοποιητε για τις συσκευες σας.
Π.χ. στο δικο μου setup εχω φτιαξει ενα content με ονομα [sip] κι εχω στην αρχη του την παρακατω γραμμη:


```
[sip]
include => i-call
...
```

Δαμιανε, τα περισσοτερα -αν οχι ολα- που αναφερεις, γινονται.  :: 

Edit: διορθωσα τη γραμμη που αφορα το register στον sip server.

----------


## tyfeonas

να ρωτησω και εγω.

μπορουμε δηλ να παιρνουμε τηλ μεσω του awmn και μεσα απο το icall?
αν ναι τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανουμε ?

----------


## koem

Στο δικό μου το ΝΑΤ το * κάνει διάφορα (το κυριότερο ότι με ακούνε αλλά δεν τους ακούω). Μάλλον το αποδίδω στο ΝΑΤ και στην έλλειψη υποστήριξης STUN από το *...

----------


## enaon

> Στο δικό μου το ΝΑΤ το * κάνει διάφορα (το κυριότερο ότι με ακούνε αλλά δεν τους ακούω). Μάλλον το αποδίδω στο ΝΑΤ και στην έλλειψη υποστήριξης STUN από το *...


Στο sip.conf, στο [general]
externip=χ.χ.χ.χ
;nat=yes
localnet=10.0.0.0/8

οπου χ.χ.χ.χ ειναι η real ip αν έχεις static. Αν δέν έχεις πάλι γίνετε, δές στο voip-info για externip. Nat μην βάλεις στο [general], βάλε πιό κάτω, μέσα στο [icall]
nat=yes

----------


## spirosco

> να ρωτησω και εγω.
> 
> μπορουμε δηλ να παιρνουμε τηλ μεσω του awmn και μεσα απο το icall?
> αν ναι τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανουμε ?


Λιγο υπομονη και θα γνωριζουμε και γι'αυτο.

----------


## ysam

* EDIT
Ok τα μιλήσαμε τα συμφωνήσαμε.. 
*

 ::

----------


## aangelis

```
; SIP Server registration (iCall) for incoming calls:
register => <username>:<password>@sip.i-call.gr/<icall number>
```


Γιατί μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα για το registration του icall;
Εχει/είχε κάποιος άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;



```
Jan 30 14:45:07 NOTICE[22327]: chan_sip.c:4052 sip_reg_timeout:    -- Registration for '[email protected]' timed out, trying again
```

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Και όμως δεν έχω χαθεί  :: 

Λοιπόν...σε εισερχόμενες...

"Ο συνδρομητής που καλείτε είναι απασχολημένος αυτή την στιγμή" ή δείχνει πως μιλάει



```
sip.conf

[general]
register=>username:[email protected]/707000XXXX

[icall]
type=friend
insecure=very
host=sip.i-call.gr
fromdomain=i-call.gr
context=inet
disallow=all
allow=ulaw
allow=speex
qualify=yes
canreinvite=no
fromuser=username
username=username
secret=password


extensions.conf

[outbound-icall]
exten => _7.,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN:1},60,tr)
exten => _7.,2,Congestion

[inbound-icall]
exten => 707000XXXX,1,Answer
exten => 707000XXXX,2,Dial(SIP/101,20,tr)
exten => 707000XXXX,3,Congestion

[inet]
include=>outbound-icall
include=>inbound-icall
--------------------------------------------------------

fw-nat*CLI>
    -- Executing Dial("SIP/nimbus-55e9", "SIP/icall/07000XXXX|60|tr") in new stack
    -- Called icall/07000XXXX
    -- SIP/icall-916f is circuit-busy
  == Everyone is busy/congested at this time (1:0/1/0)
    -- Executing Congestion("SIP/nimbus-55e9", "") in new stack
  == Spawn extension (inet, 707000XXXX, 2) exited non-zero on 'SIP/nimbus-55e9'
```


Βλέπει κανένας κάτι παράξενο?

----------


## enaon

> extensions.conf
> 
> [outbound-icall]
> exten => _7.,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN:1},60,tr)
> exten => _7.,2,Congestion
> 
> [inbound-icall]
> exten => 707000XXXX,1,Answer
> exten => 707000XXXX,2,Dial(SIP/101,20,tr)
> ...


Τα έχεις μπερδεψει κάπως. Κάνεις include και τα εξερχόμενα στα εισερχόμενα, και καλείς τον εαυτό σου.. Επιπλέον, έχεις βάλει να αφαιρεί το 7αρι απο το νούμερο που καλείς, αρα καλείς λάθος..
κάνε αυτό:
exten => _7.,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN:1},60,tr) 
έτσι
exten => _7.,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN},60,tr) 
και θα παίξει μάλλον, αλλα γενικά πρέπει να το επανασχεδιάσεις κάπως νομίζω..

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ε βέβαια άμα κάθομαι και εγώ 3:15 το πρωί να το φτιάξω όλο και κάποιο λάθος κάνω....

Όσο για το exten => _7.,1,Dial(SIP/icall/${EXTEN:1},60,tr) σωστό είναι μιας και χρησιμοποιείται για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και θέλω να βγάζω icall μέσο του 7.
Με 8 βγάζω sipdiscount για παράδειγμα.
Απλά έφτιαξα τώρα στο sip.conf 2 patterns...[icall-out] και [icall-in].

----------


## MAuVE

Θα δημοσιεύσω, εκεί που γράφω τώρα, την πατέντα που κάνει τον CallManager Express να συνεργασθεί με το i-Call.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Για ποιον λόγο να μπορώ να ακούω και να με ακούνε χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες i-call in και i-call out αλλά να μην μπορώ να ακούω και να με ακούνε με i-call free?

Συνδεσμολογία

SIP Phone <-192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0-> Asterisk/Firewall/NAT <-192.168.1.0/255.255.255.252-> DSL Modem/Router (US robotics 910 ::  -> Internet

Στο 9108 με την επιλογή Virtual Servers κάνω redirect 5060 UDP και 10000-20000 UDP στην IP του Asterisk 192.168.1.1

παραθέτω τα configuration

Asterisk


```
sip.conf

[general]
port=5060
bindaddr=0.0.0.0
srvlookup=yes
videosupport=yes
register=>xxx:[email protected]/707000xxxx

[i-call]
type=peer
insecure=very
host=sip.i-call.gr
fromdomain=i-call.gr
context=inbound-icall
qualify=yes
canreinvite=no
nat=yes
fromuser=xxx
username=xxx
secret=xxx

[105]
context=all
type=friend
callerid="Ad-Hoc" <01825>
canreinvite=no
host=dynamic
username=105
mailbox=01821
qualify=200
nat=yes


extensions.conf

[inbound-icall]
exten => 707000xxxx,1,Dial(SIP/105,20,tT)
exten => 707000xxxx,2,Playback(number-not-answering)
exten => 707000xxxx,3,Wait(1)
exten => 707000xxxx,4,Voicemail(u101)
exten => 707000xxxx,102,Playback(connection-failed)
exten => 707000xxxx,5,Congestion
exten => 707000xxxx,103,Congestion
```

Iptables



```
chain INPUT policy drop
chain FORWARD policy drop
chain OUTPUT policy accept

iptables -A INPUT -i $INETINT -p udp --dport 5060 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i $INETINT -p udp --dport 10000:20000 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 5060 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 10000:20000 -j ACCEPT
```

Εάν έχει κάποιος λίγο χρόνο ας με βοηθήσει.

Thanks

----------


## sokratisg

Βασικά (χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει) αυτό που έχω κρατήσει από την όλη ιστορία είναι ότι πρέπει να κάνεις DNAT από το inet προς τον asterisk τις πόρτες 5059 έως 5061. Έτσι πιστεύω ότι θα παίξει οκ. Για ρίξε μια ματιά σχετικά με το θέμα nat και σε προηγούμενα post.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Sokratisg το Asterisk είναι μαζί με το Firewall/NAT στο ίδιο μηχάνημα και ότι σκάει στο DSL modem/router από INET στην 5060 και 10000:20000 γίνεται redirect εκεί....δες ξανά την συνδεσμολογία λίγο.

----------


## sokratisg

```
iptables -A INPUT -i $INETINT -p udp --dport 5059:5061 -j ACCEPT 
iptables -A INPUT -i $INETINT -p tcp --dport 5059:5061 -j ACCEPT 
iptables -A INPUT -i $INETINT -p udp --dport 10000:20000 -j ACCEPT 

iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 5059:5061  -j ACCEPT 
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp  --dport 5059:5061  -j ACCEPT 
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 10000:20000 -j ACCEPT
```

Για δοκίμασε και αυτό.

----------


## alfadeck

Χαιρετω

Αν και δεν εχω την ιδια διαμορφωση με οσα αναφερετε θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.

Εχω εναν server που τρεχω asterisk με το AMP. Ειναι στημενα καμποσα εσωτερικα (το Ασυρματο Δικτυο Αγρινιου), εχω λογαριασμο στο icall, εχω static IP ADSL και εχω πετυχει εξερχομενες κλησεις στο icall απο ολα τα εσωτερικα.

Το θεμα ειναι με τις εισερχομενες. (το νουμερο μου ειναι 7070004469)
Ολοι τρωνε busy tone! 
Εχω στησει το incoming με DID και στο trunk εχω τοσο ρυθμισεις για εξερχομενες οσο και για εισερχομενες.

Συναντα κανεις το ιδιο προβλημα?
Εχει βρει καποια λυση?

Ευχαριστω
Σπυρος

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ας μου στείλει κάποιος pm όποτε μπορεί για δοκιμή i-call sip-to-sip.

thx...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Τελικά το πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάζεται με το i-call επικεντρώνεται στο US Robotics 9108, στο οποίο μάλλον για κάποιον λόγο όπως δείχνει στο logging του, σε εξερχόμενες ή εισερχόμενες αναλαμβάνει ένα "siproxd.c"
Από ότι φαίνεται το redirection στο NAT της port 5060 του US robotics, ούτε κάν δουλεύει μιάς και το siproxd μάλλον χαλάει όλη την ιστορία...

Εάν κάποιος έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει ή έχει το 9108 ας με βοηθήσει  :: 

Thanks

----------


## pavlidisd

Απλά για να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα να γράψω και γω εδώ το πρόβλημα μου με ΑΤΑ 186 και i-call. 

Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να ανοίξω την 5060 για να παίξει με SIP.
Την έχω ανοίξει έτσι:

access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 5060
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 5060

ΝΑΤ από ότι μου είπαν δεν θέλει...

Me SJ Phone που δοκιμάζω μου λέει

not registered
NAT/Firewall: port restricted cone NAT

Κατόπιν δοκιμών με το sjphone κάνει register μόνο όταν λείπει το firewall μου( access-list 111) το οποίο είναι αυτό:

access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 5060
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 5060
access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 6882
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 6882
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 55077
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 55078
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 55088
access-list 111 permit icmp any any administratively-prohibited
access-list 111 permit icmp any any echo
access-list 111 permit icmp any any echo-reply
access-list 111 permit icmp any any packet-too-big
access-list 111 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
access-list 111 permit icmp any any traceroute
access-list 111 permit icmp any any unreachable
access-list 111 permit udp any eq domain any
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq smtp
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 1863
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 4662
access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 4672
access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 4674
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 4664
access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 1412
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 1412
access-list 111 permit gre any any
access-list 111 deny ip any any log

Μήπως έχω ξεχάσει και καμία άλλη πόρτα? Χρειάζεται πέρα από την 5060 κάποια άλλη? Βλέπετε κάτι λάθος?
Όταν λείπει αυτή η λίστα μπορώ και καλώ και από το ATA στο 191 που είναι για δοκιμές!

Επίσης να σημειώσω κάτι περίεργο. Έχοντας απενεργοποιήσει την access-list και δοκιμάζοντας να καλέσω στο 191 δουλεύει πετυχημένα και από το ΑΤΑ και από το sjphone. Αν πάω να καλέσω το τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού μου τότε από το sjphone μπορώ ενώ από το ΑΤΑ παίρνω busy tone! Καμία ιδέα και για αυτό?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## MAuVE

Εγώ μόνο αυτή τη γραμμή έχω :

_access-list 102 permit udp host 213.5.43.134 any gt 10000_

(sip.i-call.gr = 213.5.43.134)

Οσο για το υπόλοιπο του ΑΤΑ, είναι το default.

Δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα.

Αν ο ρουτερ σου υποστηρίζει sip-ua, άσε τα ΑΤΑ και τα soft phones και πήγαινε σε κάτι σοβαρό.

Για οδηγίες δες εδώ :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=35

----------


## pavlidisd

To config του router είναι το εξής:




> ip inspect name myfw cuseeme timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw ftp timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw http timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw icmp timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw netshow timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw realaudio timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw rtsp timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw sip timeout 3600
> ip inspect name myfw streamworks timeout 3600
> ...


Πού είναι το λάθος και με το που βάλω την 111 σταματάει να κάνει register?

----------


## MAuVE

Μία διαφορά που βλέπω είναι στην λίστα της ethernet πόρτας.

_ip access-group 100 in_

(Η αντίστοιχη δική σου είναι η 112).

Τελειώνει με permit, πράγμα που επιτρέπει στους από μέσα να στέλνουν οτιδήποτε στους απέξω. (in για την ethernet πόρτα είναι ότι στέλνουν τα μηχανήματα του LAN)

_access-list 100 remark auto generated by SDM firewall configuration
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 100 deny ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 deny ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip any any_

Η δική σου λίστα 112 έχει ανάποδη λογική.
Τελειώνει με deny, οπότε αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν το έχει πιάσει το προηγηθέν :

_access-list 112 permit ip 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.15 any_

τότε δεν ξεκινάει το registration.
Τι διεύθυνση έχει το ΑΤΑ ;

Για το θέμα της απάντησης από το i-call δοκίμασε ν' ανοίξεις όλες τις πόρτες από το το sip.i-call.gr και δες τι γίνεται.

Αν δουλέψει, άρχισε να τις κλείνεις λίγες-λίγες από κάτω.

Δεν θυμάμαι, γιατί είναι αρκετός καιρός που το έψαξα, αν το i-call στέλνει πακέτα και από άλλη ΙΡ. Μιά ματιά στα logs του firewall θα σου το πεί.

Πολύ χρήσιμα, στο να καταλάβω το πως γίνεται το registration, μου φάνηκαν τα σχετικά debugs.

----------


## pavlidisd

Βάζοντας αυτό στην 111 έπαιξε χωρίς να πειράξω την 112:

access-list 111 permit udp host 213.5.43.134 any gt 100

Τώρα θα αρχίσω να κόβω μέχρι να βρω τι παίζει.

Το πρόβλημα παραμένει στο ΑΤΑ. Ενώ με sjphone καλώ κανονικά με το ΑΤΑ μπορώ μόνο το 191(σε σταθερό λαμβάνω busy tone). Tο ΑΤΑ έχει ip 10.80.184.69 .

Καμία ιδέα για αυτό?

Mήπως επειδή το ΑΤΑ δεν έχει να δηλώσω πουθενα STUN???

----------


## alfadeck

> Το πρόβλημα παραμένει στο ΑΤΑ. Ενώ με sjphone καλώ κανονικά με το ΑΤΑ μπορώ μόνο το 191(σε σταθερό λαμβάνω busy tone). Tο ΑΤΑ έχει ip 10.80.184.69 .
> 
> Καμία ιδέα για αυτό?


Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος νομιζω οτι το ΑΤΑ186 της Cisco εχει καποιο προβλημα συνεργασιας με το Asterisk (διοτι τετοιο εχουν στο iCall)
Επιπλεον για εξερχομενες κλησεις ειναι και ο STUN server (το SJPhone τον εχει και μαλλον τον εχεις αφησει σε default και για αυτο καλεις).
Το ΑΤΑ186 πρεπει να εχει καπου επιλογη για STUN δοκιμασε να βαλεις εκει sip.i-call.gr να δεις αν λυνεται.

Κατι ακομα οι θυρες ειναι 5060-5065 για το SIP, 8000 για το STUN και απο 10000 και ανω για data κομματι που πρεπει να γινουν DNAT. Αυτα παντως αναφερονται τοσο στο asterisk οσο και σε πολλα howto για τα SIP-Phones, ATA, κλπ

Εγω με την σειρα μου να πω οτι εχω ενα Asterisk At Home στημενο και ενω εχω εξερχομενες κλησεις κανονικα απο ολο το εσωτερικο δικτυο δεν μπορω να το σετταρω για εισερχομενες (οποιος με καλει "τρωει" busy).
Μιλαμε παντα για κλησεις απο τα 707000χχχχ νουμερα.

Εδω καμια ιδεα?

Ευχαριστω
Σπυρος

----------


## pavlidisd

Είδα ότι NATServer = STUN για το ΑΤΑ. δήλωσα το STUN της Altec αλλά συνεχίζω να παίρνω busy tone!

Αυτό είναι το config μου στο ΑΤΑ:




> Sip parameters
> 
> UID0	dimitrispa
> PWD0	*****
> UID1	0
> PWD1	*****
> DisplayName0	0
> DisplayName1	0
> UseLoginID	0
> ...

----------


## MAuVE

Το δικό μου που δουλεύει, δεν έχει NAT (NATServer, NATTimer = 0)
και MediaPort=8000. Δεν νομίζω να είναι εδώ η διαφορά.

Σου στέλνω με pm το password μου για να δοκιμάσεις να μπείς με τον δικό μου λογαριασμό που δουλεύει, μήπως τελικά είναι θέμα λογαριασμού και παιδεύεσαι άδικα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα λύθηκε....απλά έγινε disabled ο siproxd που έτρεχε στο us robotics....

----------


## sokratisg

> ...
> ...
> extensions.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> [macro-call]
> exten => <icall number>,1,Dial(${ARG1},50,R,t,T)
> exten => <icall number>,2,Playback(number-not-answering)
> ...


Βρήκα μια διαφορετική προσέγγηση όσο αναφορά ανακατεύθυνση κλήσεων από αριθμό εκτός awmn *προς* αριθμό i-call ο αντιστοιχεί σε νούμερο awmn.

*παράδειγμα (για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός):*

Εξωτερικό sip δίκτυο-->κλήση προς 707000xxxx (i-call number)-->asterisk σε awmn-->κλήση σε SIP/xxxxx (αριθμός awmn που έχει κάνει το registration στο i-call)

Σε αυτό το σενάριο όπως έχει αναφέρει ο spirosco μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια μακροεντολή η οποία πολύ σωστά θα μας ανακατευθύνει την εξωτερική εισερχόμενη κλήση στο εσωτερικό awmn νούμερο που θέλουμε.
Εγώ προτίμησα μια διαφορετική λύση την οποία χρειαζόμουνα λόγο 2+ i-call λογαριασμών των οποίων διαχειρίζεται ο asterisk μου.


Παράδειγμα του extensions.conf που έχει τις καταχωρήσεις για την διαχείριση των εξωτερικών γραμμών:



```
[i-call-sokratisg]
;
; Incoming Internet calls.
; Ring SIP extensions.
;
exten => <i-call number>,1,Dial(SIP/40161,45,t)
exten => <i-call number>,2,Playback(number-not-answering)
exten => <i-call number>,3,Hangup
exten => <i-call number>,102,Playback(connection-failed)
exten => <i-call number>,103,Hangup;

; Outgoing calls.
; Every 10 digit number is passed to iCall peer.
;
exten => _XXXXXXXXXX,1,Dial(SIP/i-call-sokratisg/${EXTEN},40,r,t,T)
```

Ουσιαστικά κατάργησα τελείως το macro-call και χρησιμοποίησα προώθηση ανάλογη του αριθμού το οποίο καλείται. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο σε περιπτώσεις όπου το κέντρο πρέπει να απαντάει σε παραπάνω από ένα εξωτερικά νούμερα ("<i-call number>" ) και αναλόγως να κάνει προώθηση της κλήσης.Με copy-paste και αλλαγή του context name μπορείται να προσθέσετε όσα νούμερα θέλετε. Το i-call-sokratisg είναι το context το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ στην δήλωση και το registration του i-call peer για τον λογαριασμό μου.

----------


## Tenorism

offtopic:
μήπως να διοργανώναμε κανένα asterisk workshop?

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα! 
Ποιος θα κάνει την παρουσίαση? Εγώ πάντως ελάχιστα θυμάμαι από τότε που το έστησα. Αν και με λίγο ξεσκούριασμα και διάβασμα.....  ::   ::

----------

